# Dosing cup (not funnel!!)



## kpbtm (Nov 13, 2020)

Does anyone know of something that can be used as a dosing cup with the BE, that's available in the UK?

I've seen a couple of things from the States on Etsy (this, for example), but for something that's home made I'm not willing to pay £40 after import taxes, plus I've read a couple of reports that say because they are plastic they won't stay put in the clip as they are too light.

Thank you!


----------



## MarkC_Belfast (Nov 30, 2018)

Crema coffee products are about to release this

https://www.instagram.com/tv/CIGmrWEhVOG/?igshid=1fw49y2egl5w0

Looks good and perfect for sage owners


----------



## kpbtm (Nov 13, 2020)

Looks perfect!!!!


----------

